# Tires Goodyear Eagle F1 GS



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Goodyear Eagle F1 GS 

Just put 4 new tires on the GTO. I had 14000 on the old BFG's. I wasn't very happy with them so after a little mishap with a concrete median, I decided to replace all 4 tires. I've only driven a small amount on the Goodyears, but they seem to offer a quieter ride and better straight line traction. The corner testing report will follow. 
The tire Rack has them for 159 each plus shipping. 
Like the guy that just jumped off the Empire State building and is at the 80th floor, "So far, so good".


----------



## warsgoat (Oct 6, 2005)

*Eagle F1's*

Thanks for the input. I was contemplating the F1's as well. I look forward to your next update. :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

After 200 miles, they are quieter than the BFG's, especially at speed. I tried this one entrance ramp that I've mastered and they handled it as fast as the BFG's with ease. They feel stickier too when launching hard, but Wed. at Gainesville will be the test. I was getting 2.0x 60' times on the stock bfg's. I'll update on thur.


----------



## PhantomOctane (Jun 11, 2005)

good luck with them..... i have a set on now with around 10000 miles and they are about bald...... horrible tires and no grip with a little wear!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Goodyear Eagle F1 GS
> 
> Just put 4 new tires on the GTO. I had 14000 on the old BFG's. I wasn't very happy with them so after a little mishap with a concrete median, I decided to replace all 4 tires. I've only driven a small amount on the Goodyears, but they seem to offer a quieter ride and better straight line traction. The corner testing report will follow.
> The tire Rack has them for 159 each plus shipping.
> Like the guy that just jumped off the Empire State building and is at the 80th floor, "So far, so good".


If they're the *GS D3's* they're excellent tires. I had them on my '93 Vette. I had the 315/35's on the rear. If you ever have to drive in the rain, you'll love them even more. Not once did I hydroplane with them. I read one test where they mounted them backwards on the wheels and they compared lap speeds in the wet and the best lap time was only like .2 sec slower than the tires being mounted properly. Great choice :cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone try FS GS-D3? I was also wondering about fitting 275 40 17 on the rear with stock rims. If anyone has tried these what is the widest they fit onto stock 17" rims?


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

*F1's are over priced and tread wear sucks*

I went thru 2 sets of Eagle F1's on my WS6 and at $279 ea it got old real fast.
I could not get more than 18k miles out of them and toward the end of their tread life they got real scary in the wet. I switched to BFG KDWs and out side of being a bit loud I am quite pleased. Tread wear is outstanding and no complaints with handling. Got them for $165 ea 285 40 17s ( slightly bigger than the stock 275s from Goodyear).
WS6 is being picked up by the new owner tomorrow  
So I can make room for the '06 GTO. She will be missed but not forgotten!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I went to the track and they are sticky enough for me to find out I need a new clutch. It slipped real bad.
These are the Eagle F1 GS. They aren't the GS-C's that came on the T/A and Camaro. They also aren't the F1-GS-D3's that are max performance. Oh and they aren't the F1 Supercars that come on the Z06 Corvette. I guess Goodyear decided to confuse everyone and call just about all their high performance tires GS. There is also GS-A's which these aren't either. 
Cornering is excellent with very progressive breakaway. I'm not sure what the treadwear is like on them. What I tend to find is if a tire gives me good treadwear (more than 25,000 miles) I'm not very happy with the handling and traction. I look for a tire to give me more than 15,000 miles and I'm satisfied with the treadwear. I also replace tires at about 3-4/32 too, some people run theirs till they are down to belts or no tread, which scares the heck out of me.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*A new tire review from Car and Driver*

Fergyflyer - Are they "Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3" tires? Car and Driver just tested 11 Top name performance street tires and these ranked number one. I found it to be a good read, since I have 24k on the OE tires and will be replacing them in early spring. Here is the link for those interested.

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=4&article_id=10252&page_number=1


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Eagle+F1+GS


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

04m6_ca said:


> Fergyflyer - Are they "Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3" tires? Car and Driver just tested 11 Top name performance street tires and these ranked number one. I found it to be a good read, since I have 24k on the OE tires and will be replacing them in early spring. Here is the link for those interested.
> 
> Just put a set of these on mine. VERY quiet tire compared to the OEM snow tires.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

see my post on previous page.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

The ones in C&D don't look like the pic you posted.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

he posted a pic of the GS not the GS-D3 as in car and driver, maybe he's slipping :lol: 

No he was posting a pic of the tire on the thread title,,


----------

